# treating vaginal thrush whilst breastfeeding



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi, I have a bit of a bad dose of thrush after taking some antibiotics. Been to a pharmacy today and asked what I could buy to use whilst breastfeeding, I was given the single dose pessary and an own brand version of canestan cream, the cream says don't use if pregnant or breastfeeding, pessary says nothing. I am unable to get to a Dr until at least Tues and I don't think I can stand it until then, I have used the cream once. Do u think I'm ok to carry on, my baby is almost 9 months old, and weighs just under 17lb? 
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have any information to say it is safe. There does not seem to be any readily available information.

I do have information on the treatment of deep seated nipple thrush in breast feeding that says Fluconazole at quite high doses and prolonged treatment is compatible with breast feeding even with tiny premature babies. If your baby is older, healthy and having solids (so lower amounts of milk in a day) then there is even less risks.

Again though it is not licensed and would have to be prescribed by a doctor.
The dose for vaginal thrush is only a single dose of 150mg.

This is the breast feeding network leaflet on thrush treatment that I was advised to show my doctor when I had a lot of pain and it was thought it could be thrush. I've also checked with my pharmacy reference (micromedex) that says the WHO and American Academy of Paediatrics says it is safe.

http://www.breastfeedingnetwork.org.uk/pdfs/BfN_Thrush_leaflet_Feb_2009.pdf

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks. Think I will continue to use it then.


----------

